# Are you a cat person, or a dog person?



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I like dogs more, dogs ignore me. I like cats, but I'm allergic to them. They love me, though, for some strange reason. I still pet them anyways because they're adorable, even though I have to take allergy medicine and get knocked out of my sleep schedule for days.


----------



## NeFiLia (Feb 27, 2015)

Didnt grew up with dogs, but always wanted one, as an adult I adopted a dog, and now I have a dog as well, and a cat, but the cat wasnt my choice, I'm with her but I prefer dogs definetly.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

INTJ, dog man, dogs are more useful.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I am more of a people person =p :wink:


----------



## LavenderMoon (Mar 2, 2015)

ISFJ. I'm a dog and a cat person equally and I grew up with both.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

IP. Love dogs.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

eNTj here and like them both a lot, although cats are less work than dogs, hence why I have and had cats.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

ISTP- both. Grew up with cats and a dog. I currently own my own cat, and will get a dog when my life situation is better. Can't really take care of a dog while working two jobs. I plan on getting a working line german shepherd.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I like dogs and cats in general, but I wouldn't characterize myself as a dog or cat person. Dogs eat the horse manure and roll in it, and then expect you to play with them. Cat pee is my kryptonite. Unlike horses, neither animal has a hugely redeeming quality that would make me overlook those problems to such a degree that I would call myself a cat or dog person.

INTP


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I like them both, but I would rather have a cat. I have a dog right now and it's more work than it's worth (male dog, mind you).


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENTJ here.

I'm more of a people person.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 15, 2013)

INFP and a cat person. I love dogs too, but cats are typically less work and easier to cuddle, even if it is against their will sometimes :kitteh:.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I didn't really grow up with anything besides guinea pigs. I'm definitely a cat person though :3
INFP.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I love cats. Cats are awesome. I don't know why some people hate them


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I love dogs and messing with people afraid of dogs.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Grew up with both dogs and cats, but I'm more of a cat person; dogs need too much interaction for me.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Undecided...I grew up with dogs...but I think cats may be more of my thing...more laid back and independent...gotta love it! Though I don't like cat pee...UNDECIDED...


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

:kitteh:


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I prefer cats to dogs. They are independent and don't require my constant attention - and they also don't slobber and generally aren't too irritating with the vocalizing.

Dog people can be a little control-freaky, sometimes. That's a generalization but one animal does tend to be needy of human company while the other relatively autonomous, so it would make sense that certain individuals would gravitate more to cats/dogs.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going to leave this here.









...and this









Draw whatever conclusions you like.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

KevinHeaven said:


> I am kissing their asses not eating them


ew
[running to litter box to make a sacrifice to the big white porcelain god]
chunkage:whoa: contained


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I know my place.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Well, I'm a dog person, but I specifically like pugs. They're lazy and sleep all day and will sit on your head or your stomach or your ankles (and lick your feet). I don't like human contact, but pugs are like balls of fluff that snore like guinea pigs. What isn't adorable about that?


----------



## overlordofpizza (Jun 15, 2015)

I grew up with golden retrievers. Though I like pugs and gave cats a try.


----------



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

When I was really young I was obsessed with dogs and 101 Dalmatians. Lol 
I knew more dog breeds than normal for a 6-year-old and would bark like one, haha (yes, I was quite good at imitating animal sounds and still am).
Then something happened I think during elementary school, it might be also partially due to the fact that a dog bit me, I switched to liking cats more and haven't looked back since. I do like all kinds of animals (except for snakes, I have a phobia) including dogs but there's something about cats I find truly fascinating and entertaining. Besides, dogs can be too dependable and obedient which I do not like as traits in any living being in general. One should always have a mind of their own and be able to pull their ***t together when things go bad and need to continue life on their own.


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

IP - I grew up with cats and I'm a cat person. Four of them live with us now and are loved 

Mmh, I have cynophobia and I don't like dogs... well, I do like puppies but that's it.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Accidently voted IJ (zoned out) instead of EP...didn't grow up with dogs; dog person.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

IJ, did not grow up with cats, but I'm a cat person. 

Here's my cat:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an INTJ.

I grew up around dogs and I do certainly like them, but I think I've found myself gravitating more towards cats this past year or so. I used to find cats annoying at earlier points in my life though.


----------



## Chouette (Jul 24, 2015)

INFP cat person who grew up with cats. I have two cats and two dogs currently, and though I've grown to love dogs as well, I still have a soft spot for cats. I just can't understand those people who insist that cats are cold-hearted and aloof. My cats have always been affectionate and loving and just plain sweet.


----------



## Jessi Soares (Jul 24, 2015)

Grew up with both dogs and cats but I'm clearly a dog person... although I do have a cat instead of a dog.
My awesomeness right there x)


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

I hate cats. Grew up with dogs, dog person.


----------



## MintTea (Jul 21, 2015)

I grew up with dogs but, always naturally favored cats more. ISFJ


----------

